# Wisconsin man bags deer with 7 legs



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

FOND DU LAC, Wis. — Rick Lisko hunts deer with a bow but got his most unusual one driving his truck down his mile-long driveway. The young buck had nub antlers — and seven legs. Lisko said it also had both male and female reproductive organs. 
"It was definitely a freak of nature," Lisko said. "I guess it's a real rarity." 
He said he slowed down as the buck and two does ran across the driveway Nov. 22, but the buck ran under the truck and got hit. 
When he looked at the animal, he noticed three- to four-inch appendages growing from the rear legs. Later, he found a smaller appendage growing from one of the front legs. 
"It's a pretty weird deer," he said, describing the extra legs as resembling "crab pinchers." 
"It kind of gives you the creeps when you look at it," he said, but he thought he saw the appendages moving, as if they were functional, before the deer was hit. 
Warden Doug Bilgo of the state Department of Natural Resources came to Lisko's property near Mud Lake in the town of Osceola to tag the deer. 
"I have never seen anything like that in all the years that I've been working as a game warden and being a hunter myself," Bilgo said. "It wasn't anything grotesque or ugly or anything. It was just unusual that it would have those little appendages growing out like that." 
Bilgo took photos and sent information on the animal to DNR wildlife managers. 
John Hoffman of Eden Meat Market skinned the deer for Lisko, who wasn't going to waste the venison from the animal. 
"And by the way, I did eat it," Lisko said. "It was tasty." 


http://www.startribune.com/531/story/874331.html


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Aww-man :lol: lol, cool.



Baby_Baby said:


> I Would Not Have Eaten That!!!


I would


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I bet it taste like chicken.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Deer tastes just like very lean meat ! The best ! Cooks fairly fast.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Eating mutated meat doesn't reside at the top of MY to-do list, let me tell ya.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i agree, something made that deer "off" now it very well be in that guys DNA


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I am wondering if origionally it was going to be 2 deer and as they grew inside mom they somehow merged into one deer.

And just remember that a deer hit by a car can be considered meat that is already pre-tenderized.


----------

